# Can't decide on wheels



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

I would get the msr over the rockstars. I think the rockstars have been played out to death on lots of trucks. a buddy has a set of rockstars on his f350 and I don't like them. I also don't think they look good on a car, iirc there is a forum member who has the rockstars maybe see if you can find him and get some pics.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

personally, I like the MSR you have pictured.
The KMC Rockstar looks good as well, but I don't like the center cap, or the rivets


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

MSR all the way

Rockstars only look good on some Jeeps and even then, it is played out.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Rockstars are beat those MSRs are purrrty

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

MSRs for sure!


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

MSRs for sure.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Msr's are better than those rock stars IMO. Are you set on polished black? Those would look real good polished aluminum and well 19"


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Im set one gloss black that's what I want.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

GE Axiom said:


> Im set one gloss black that's what I want.


Wise choice. They will look good!


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I typically hit up tirerack.com to get a general idea of how the wheel looks then take it into photoshop to get it looking just right.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

In case you haven't figured it out yet, get the msr's!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jbaltodano (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey guys, I also find myself in the same dillema. I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze and i want to put some 19s or 20s. I was also looking at Rock start rims but not really sure if they will fit my car? How do i know this? Every site says they Rock star rims do not fit the Chevy Cruze. Is that right?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

What you want to look for is 5x 105 bolt pattern. It'sprobably best you call the vendor to see if they'll do that, it's not very common.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I've got the MSR and love them. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## MDee (Feb 26, 2013)

Nobody said:


> I've got the MSR and love them. You won't be disappointed.


how much were they? where'd you get them from? did you get tires too? thanks!


----------

